# I think I screwed up before I started



## shutupandholdon (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey folks. 


I just found this forum while researching sound absorbtion for my new home theater. After reading some posts, I find it is like drinking from a firehose with all the infomation. At this point it looks like I have already messed up the room. I have three concrete walls in the 14x20 room and I framed them out with 2x6s and insulated with rock wool. On to that I put Z bars and drywall (this is were I think I messed up. It echoes really bad). 

My plan is to put a 7.1 system in with a projector (I was planning a painted wall). I have floor mount fronts, 250 watt sub, in-wall sides and in-ceiling rears. Do you guys have any suggestions on what I should do for acoustical treatments? I always though deader is better, but I see that I was wrong. Oh ya, I am cheap, so DYI is really good.

Any suggestions/advice would be greatly appricaited. Thanks


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

A 2x6 wall next to the foundation isn't a bad thing. Neither is the addition of resilient channel to the studs. Not entirely necessary, but not bad, certainly. These things are not the source of your acoustic dilemma, you just have no absorptive surface treatments is all.


----------



## shutupandholdon (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Ted. It terms of treatments, is there such a thing as too much (like if I do all the walls and ceiling)


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Sure you can have too much. If BPape is around he can direct you


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What you did is just fine. It provides the shell for proper isolation and a low noise floor in the room - as well as keeping the walls from ringing.

Now you need to treat the inside of the room to get the decay times under control and catch the first side wall and all of the front wall reflections.

You can easily DIY all of your treatments. Think chunk absorbers in the front corners, dead front wall, and 2" thick side wall reflection panels. There is more to do after that but it's an excellent start.

Bryan


----------



## shutupandholdon (Sep 17, 2009)

bpape said:


> What you did is just fine. It provides the shell for proper isolation and a low noise floor in the room - as well as keeping the walls from ringing.
> 
> Now you need to treat the inside of the room to get the decay times under control and catch the first side wall and all of the front wall reflections.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bryan. Any suggestions for the ceiling? Is okay just being reflective surface?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The ceiling is generally the last thing on my list if we need to prioritize. I'd consider some semi-reflective thicker treatments on the rear wall before I'd spend money on the ceiling personally.

Bryan


----------

